# Decline Press Necessary



## YSK (Mar 9, 2006)

I know decline presses are good for the chest, but are they necessary in forming a complete full chest? I find it troublesome to find a spot, and such at my gym so i cant do these as much.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2006)

No it isn't IMO.


----------



## cg18862 (Mar 10, 2006)

I disagree, but only because I've experienced a more fuller chest doing declines.  My chest is "fuller", meaning there is more muscle in the lower part.  Just my opinion though.  Experience is the only determining factor.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 10, 2006)

I have no facts to back me up, but I would say yes from my experience. I have had better growth and a fully developed chest ever since I replaced incline presses with decline beach presses.


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2006)

Although one tends to get the pump/fuller sensation in the area of the chest they're training at the time (upper, middle, lower etc), the chest tends to just grow as a whole anyway, shaping the way your genetics have already decided. Decline isn't usually mentioned in pro's set routines, only as an alternate exercise they may throw in every few weeks or so. I personally prefer decline than say dips for a chest exercise, as I feel it reaches deeper and I get a full stretch with a wide grip on a bar rather than a parallel dip grip. I piss decline weight too compared to incline etc so I like it for that reason also. Overall, it's still just another chest exercise though.


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I have no facts to back me up, but I would say yes from my experience. I have had better growth and a fully developed chest ever since I replaced incline presses with decline beach presses.


 
Im not disagreeing with you, just putting in another thought. Maybe your chest just finds it easier to lift in this motion/technique, hence why it grew. Some people find it a waste of time and swear that Incline is the only press that generates any real growth over say flat bench etc. It may not work for everyone, therefore not be worth doing regularly in a routine. Again, I think its just genetic how your tendons, bones, joints and muscles all work, finding some exercises easier/more natural than others.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't think any exercise is necessary for muscular development of a particular body part.  I do, however, feel that it is a highly underrated exercise.  I like it a lot and feel that it should make its way into more people's routines.


----------



## phreak (Mar 10, 2006)

decline presses at a 20-25 degree angle work better for my chest than any other movement.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 10, 2006)

Depends....iknow the muscle grows as a whole, but there could be a part of ur pecs that could be laggying, for me my incline is kind of laggying compared to lower, but no i dont believe theyre necessary. Im gona try DB declines starting suunday


----------



## KelJu (Mar 10, 2006)

Mags said:
			
		

> Im not disagreeing with you, just putting in another thought. Maybe your chest just finds it easier to lift in this motion/technique, hence why it grew. Some people find it a waste of time and swear that Incline is the only press that generates any real growth over say flat bench etc. It may not work for everyone, therefore not be worth doing regularly in a routine. Again, I think its just genetic how your tendons, bones, joints and muscles all work, finding some exercises easier/more natural than others.



No need to explain yourself, because what you said is correct. You actually just took the time to explained what I was thinking.


----------



## NeilPearson (Mar 10, 2006)

If you are having trouble getting a spotter, you could always do then with dumbbells instead of a bar.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 10, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> If you are having trouble getting a spotter, you could always do then with dumbbells instead of a bar.



Sometimes it can be very difficult to get yourself on the decline bench with a DB in each hand...


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't know how correct this chart is.......


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2006)

I just don't know if i believe certain lifts can shape parts of the same muscle. Its like training short biceps with preacher curls attempting to lengthen it. You may get a fuller belly, but it won't get any nearer the elbow joint. Its just genetics. I imagain the only way the chest may gain from this would be an incline brings in the shoulders, meaning shoulder growth could contribute or add to shape/development of the chest (Some shoulders can overpower the chest and sometimes the chest seems huge compared to tiny delts) and the same with decline calling in the lats and serratus slightly etc. Building these other two muscles separately on there own workouts could contribute to lower chest development. For example a huge rib cage would push out the chest. I think that the chest will still grow as it is set to no matter what press you use, but it can be contributed to slightly by other influencing muscle growth too. Think that came out how i meant it.


----------



## YSK (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow thanks for all the input, i guess ill start to add some every so often.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Don't know how correct this chart is.......


 
Hey Nick, I believe we had a guy by the name of Johnnny looking for this pic as proof.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey Nick, I believe we had a guy by the name of Johnnny looking for this pic as proof.



Proof of what?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2006)

That you can target your pecs.


----------



## kenwood (Mar 10, 2006)

decline db presses are awesome


----------



## Mudge (Mar 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sometimes it can be very difficult to get yourself on the decline bench with a DB in each hand...



Lean forward and hug them to your chest as you roll back, keep holding them obviously. Throwing them or dropping them after your set is the problem, especially at gyms that would kick you out for doing that. What else are you supposed to do when you have 130+ pounders in your hands? Unfortunately in trying to accomidate saftey, gyms cater to people who want to be in the gym training hard.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 10, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Don't know how correct this chart is.......



Look at the fibers going from side to side. Now how do you only stress fibers on the inside when doing a close grip bench press?

This chart is crap. All I do are incline benches and my chest hasn't become lopsided because of it. Vince Taylor only did flat benches, his chest was evenly developed.

I can edit the above chart to tell you what foods to eat to target site specific growth, obviously bullshit but anyone with a computer can make a chart. You can make movies with a computer too, it doesn't make you Steven Spieldberg. I can read and talk about the universe on the internet, it doesn't make me the deceased Carl Sagan.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 10, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Look at the fibers going from side to side. Now how do you only stress fibers on the inside when doing a close grip bench press?
> 
> This chart is crap. All I do are incline benches and my chest hasn't become lopsided because of it. Vince Taylor only did flat benches, his chest was evenly developed.
> 
> I can edit the above chart to tell you what foods to eat to target site specific growth, obviously bullshit but anyone with a computer can make a chart. You can make movies with a computer too, it doesn't make you Steven Spieldberg. I can read and talk about the universe on the internet, it doesn't make me the deceased Carl Sagan.



Found that last chart on google images, have lost the page reference though......
You've got it all wrong anyway, I've found a far better chart, this is how one works the chest.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2006)

That picture is from a Muscle and Fitness magazine, someone drew on the labels.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 11, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> That picture is from a Muscle and Fitness magazine, someone drew on the labels.



What do you mean?They changed the words?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2006)

I dont remember them wording the pictures at all, but its been close to a decade since I've seen that series of pictures. I hope you dont somehow think a pushpress is all you are going to do for most of your upper body.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 11, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I dont remember them wording the pictures at all, but its been close to a decade since I've seen that series of pictures. I hope you dont somehow think a pushpress is all you are going to do for most of your upper body.



I don't think that.


----------



## GymJamo (Mar 12, 2006)

Nothing wrong with decline benching, changing your flat bench to decline bench once you reached a sticking point could be a great idea.


----------



## IRON MAN (Mar 12, 2006)

Mags said:
			
		

> Although one tends to get the pump/fuller sensation in the area of the chest they're training at the time (upper, middle, lower etc), the chest tends to just grow as a whole anyway, shaping the way your genetics have already decided. Decline isn't usually mentioned in pro's set routines, only as an alternate exercise they may throw in every few weeks or so. I personally prefer decline than say dips for a chest exercise, as I feel it reaches deeper and I get a full stretch with a wide grip on a bar rather than a parallel dip grip. I piss decline weight too compared to incline etc so I like it for that reason also. Overall, it's still just another chest exercise though.



What Mags said..


----------



## IRON MAN (Mar 12, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Look at the fibers going from side to side. Now how do you only stress fibers on the inside when doing a close grip bench press?
> 
> This chart is crap. All I do are incline benches and my chest hasn't become lopsided because of it. Vince Taylor only did flat benches, his chest was evenly developed.
> 
> I can edit the above chart to tell you what foods to eat to target site specific growth, obviously bullshit but anyone with a computer can make a chart. You can make movies with a computer too, it doesn't make you Steven Spieldberg. I can read and talk about the universe on the internet, it doesn't make me the deceased Carl Sagan.



Correct..No such thing as being able to isolate different areas of the chest with inclines-flat-declines.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2006)

There is a sternocostal head and a clavicular head, innervated separately and performing separate functions.

Does this mean that inclines work your upper chest?  Nope, but it certainly means growth in one can be accomplished separate from the other.


----------



## MeatheadSam (Mar 13, 2006)

I think dips are far superior. Wider hand spacing with your chin on your chest to minimize triceps involvement.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 13, 2006)

MeatheadSam said:
			
		

> I think dips are far superior. Wider hand spacing with your chin on your chest to minimize triceps involvement.



My current "home gym" set up has no room for a dip or chin up bar.I used to enjoy the dip especially.


----------

